# My wife "World Cup" Mexico



## shadowlands




----------



## kombizz

not bad


----------



## LaFoto

Could the first be mildly soft on her eyes? Second is in better focus. 
Try to up the contrasts and see if you like that. The colours will pop more immediately.


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens

The second one looks like she's floating.
I feel like you need to experiment with other poses and wardrobe that would be more flattering to her.


----------



## shadowlands

I'm still practicing. I know I need a lot of improvement.
The floating situation? Yes, it's a digital background that I placed her on.
Wardrobe? Ha, I picked it!!! She wanted to wear more than that.


----------



## AlexL

why the photoshopped background? The light lines are so distracting! (On her shoulders)


----------



## travistank

I would also say that the background should be slightly out of focus to separate the two.


----------



## shadowlands

AlexL said:


> why the photoshopped background? The light lines are so distracting! (On her shoulders)


 
Oh, I know... the "white" on each shoulder is actually part of the jersey...
It has those white "raised" stripes on each shoulder.


----------



## shadowlands

travistank said:


> I would also say that the background should be slightly out of focus to separate the two.


 
You know... I do need to try that. Thanks!!!
I really appreciate the ideas....
I have always been using digital backgrounds that are 100% sharp and in focus... you are right... I need to blur them some....


----------



## Nocojoe

You are a very lucky man!  They are great for practice.  And it was a very fun and timely idea.


----------



## shadowlands

Nocojoe said:


> You are a very lucky man!  They are great for practice.  And it was a very fun and timely idea.




Thanks. I agree. I'm glad that she's a good sport about it.


----------



## JackRabbit

Digital backdrops are super cheesy dude.


----------



## shadowlands

JackRabbit said:


> Digital backdrops are super cheesy dude.



you taking the time to voice your simplistic opinion was cheesy


----------



## dak1b

could use more contrast.


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph.

I would not have chosen that wardrobe for her, it's not very flattering... I agree with JackRabbit I would use a natural bg, looks like something out of Space, the TV channel. Also it looks like you used too much fill light, her face is a bit washed out.


----------



## UUilliam

images are quite soft and lack contrast, also the grey background doesn't work, would work better to put her render into a football park.


----------



## misskrys

I would bump up the contrast and pick a natural background that you don't have to PP out. Do make the background slightly out of focus though :thumbup:


----------



## shadowlands

Sebastian Riel Ph. said:


> I would not have chosen that wardrobe for her, it's not very flattering... I agree with JackRabbit I would use a natural bg, looks like something out of Space, the TV channel. Also it looks like you used too much fill light, her face is a bit washed out.


 
We both liked the outfit and that's what counts....


----------



## shadowlands

These are a bit distorted and still too much contrast, but I like 'em better....


----------



## shadowlands

I ordered my wife a "Spain" jersey after they won the World Cup for her ancestors are from Spain. I'll be taking more shots after it arrives.
Any tips?


----------



## BKMOOD

From a posing standpoint, especially with women, try not to shoot them straight on. The human body is at its widest when you shoot it straight on. Have the model angle or twist her body. Not only does it make the body look thinner but it makes for a more pleasing shot.


----------



## SrBiscuit

gotta agree with rabbit and others.
the digital backdrops are killing the photos, as is squishing them horizontally.
what was it originally shot in front of?


----------



## shadowlands

BKMOOD said:


> From a posing standpoint, especially with women, try not to shoot them straight on. The human body is at its widest when you shoot it straight on. Have the model angle or twist her body. Not only does it make the body look thinner but it makes for a more pleasing shot.


 
Thanks for the tip... I may just try that out... 
Thanks for taking the time...


----------



## shadowlands

SrBiscuit said:


> gotta agree with rabbit and others.
> the digital backdrops are killing the photos, as is squishing them horizontally.
> what was it originally shot in front of?


 
I own/use a 10x20 gray muslin... got the stand and all those goodies...
But the muslin has creases, etc.... 
Should I be shooting her at F1.8, F2.8, etc... ?
To blurr the muslin????


----------



## Derrel

Shooting at a wider aperture, like f/4 or so will help to throw the background more out of focus. Of course, if she is standing on the muslin and it is wrinkled under her feet, those wrinkles will show up, even if the background is more out of focus, so you might need to do some post production work on the muslin at her feet. What bugs me the most about the shots is that she looks "stretched", almost as if she were made of taffy and were pulled to make her taller and skinnier...


----------



## shadowlands

Derrel said:


> Shooting at a wider aperture, like f/4 or so will help to throw the background more out of focus. Of course, if she is standing on the muslin and it is wrinkled under her feet, those wrinkles will show up, even if the background is more out of focus, so you might need to do some post production work on the muslin at her feet. What bugs me the most about the shots is that she looks "stretched", almost as if she were made of taffy and were pulled to make her taller and skinnier...


 
That's why I'm here... trying to learn and improve.
My wife and I talked about our photos over lunch and she does like them better on the muslin and not the digital background crud I've been trying.
So we're going to head in the right direction.
I still have the orginals so I might re-post on here later.
Thanks for taking the time.
Yep, they did get stretched a bit...


----------



## shadowlands

I need your help with something.
  I'm not getting the results I'd like when shooting indoors with my flash.
   Before moving the images of my wife to a digital background, she was photographed in my home. I used my Nikon D90, Nikon AF-S 35mm F1.8 lens and Nikon SB-600 flash (bounced). I had the ISO on 200 or 400, I believe and my F-Stop set to F4.0.
  She did not come out crisp, sharp and super focused. F4.0 is one of the sharper settings on that lens and it should be capable of super sharp images. What am I doing wrong?
  What should I change to improve???

  When taken, she was standing on a gray muslin background. I had two umbrella lights, but have them on the screen/background to help eliminate shadows. And I bounced my flash off the white ceiling to also avoid direct flash harshness and shadows on my background.

  HELP ME!!! ADVICE PLEASE!!!!


----------



## bigtwinky

Post up the non sharp images. There is no reason with your settings to not get a sharp image. What was your shutter speed?

Not to hash up what others said, the digital background is cheesy and dated...reminds me of the 1980s or some really corny photo booth you pay $5 for a sheet of wallet size images. These images would be greatly improved if you guys actually went out to a football field and took some images there...with the bleechers, the net... the poses could be way more interesting than the straight on stuff you are doing.

Bring your flash and all and try and balance it nicely with the ambient light. 

Explore different angles, top down, from the side, have her look away, look down, ....

I had a quick look at your flickr and seems that ALOT of your images lack interesting angles, they are all pretty much straight on shots, even the landscape ones. Really focus on trying different angles up...bring a ladder, lie on your back. And btw, those images of your son in the field are very well done (even if they are straight on).


----------



## shadowlands




----------



## Derrel

Hooray for Spain! The re-shoot photos are better than the earlier batch, IMHO.


----------



## JackRabbit

shadowlands said:


> Sebastian Riel Ph. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have chosen that wardrobe for her, it's not very flattering... I agree with JackRabbit I would use a natural bg, looks like something out of Space, the TV channel. Also it looks like you used too much fill light, her face is a bit washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both liked the outfit and that's what counts....
Click to expand...



Well you're asking the opinions of other photographers and we're telling you that digital backgrounds are super cheesy and the wardrobe is not working.  So you can do one of two things with that; you can either, a, accept the fact that digital backgrounds are super cheesy and maybe you could use better wardrobe or, b, continue in your ways and never improve as a photographer. Take your pick.

As for your problems with the wrinkly backdrop, the best thing to do with that is shoot long. Use a long telephoto lens at the long side. This creates the super blurred background like what you want. That, in combination with a low aperture should get you the effects you desire with a nice seamless look


----------



## shadowlands

JackRabbit said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian Riel Ph. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have chosen that wardrobe for her, it's not very flattering... I agree with JackRabbit I would use a natural bg, looks like something out of Space, the TV channel. Also it looks like you used too much fill light, her face is a bit washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both liked the outfit and that's what counts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you're asking the opinions of other photographers and we're telling you that digital backgrounds are super cheesy and the wardrobe is not working. So you can do one of two things with that; you can either, a, accept the fact that digital backgrounds are super cheesy and maybe you could use better wardrobe or, b, continue in your ways and never improve as a photographer. Take your pick.
> 
> As for your problems with the wrinkly backdrop, the best thing to do with that is shoot long. Use a long telephoto lens at the long side. This creates the super blurred background like what you want. That, in combination with a low aperture should get you the effects you desire with a nice seamless look
Click to expand...

 
I appreciate the tips on the background.... but I can live without your other opinions.


----------



## shadowlands

Derrel said:


> Hooray for Spain! The re-shoot photos are better than the earlier batch, IMHO.


 
I appreciate you taking the time to say something positive.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Newnan3

BKMOOD said:


> From a posing standpoint, especially with women, try not to shoot them straight on. The human body is at its widest when you shoot it straight on. Have the model angle or twist her body. Not only does it make the body look thinner but it makes for a more pleasing shot.




I think this would have the greatest effect on improving your shot........


----------



## shadowlands

Newnan3 said:


> BKMOOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a posing standpoint, especially with women, try not to shoot them straight on. The human body is at its widest when you shoot it straight on. Have the model angle or twist her body. Not only does it make the body look thinner but it makes for a more pleasing shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this would have the greatest effect on improving your shot........
Click to expand...

 
Thanks... I'll have to keep that in mind....


----------



## UUilliam

A few tips for you (and your wife! she may even thank you.)

 She has killer legs, but her pose is killing the shot.

 Tilt her head up, that will take out the "wrinkle" in her face and push her head at an angle (roughly 45 degrees) instead of straight on, and NEVER look down to the camera, it emphasises the face wrinkle.
 also, middle parting the hair doesn't work too well, try pulling it all to the one side.

 With your wifes usually pose, I would say to pull her hair over to the right (some of it going across her forehead.) this will help  thin out her head and lower the size of the forehead (so will tilting her head up to be honest.)

 -after re-reading that bit, that sounds like I am saying she is ugly... no way am I saying that, she looks great.
 just helps with the photograph to get the pose and hair correct.

I personally think the out fit is great


----------



## shadowlands

UUilliam said:


> A few tips for you (and your wife! she may even thank you.)
> 
> She has killer legs, but her pose is killing the shot.
> 
> Tilt her head up, that will take out the "wrinkle" in her face and push her head at an angle (roughly 45 degrees) instead of straight on, and NEVER look down to the camera, it emphasises the face wrinkle.
> also, middle parting the hair doesn't work too well, try pulling it all to the one side.
> 
> With your wifes usually pose, I would say to pull her hair over to the right (some of it going across her forehead.) this will help thin out her head and lower the size of the forehead (so will tilting her head up to be honest.)
> 
> -after re-reading that bit, that sounds like I am saying she is ugly... no way am I saying that, she looks great.
> just helps with the photograph to get the pose and hair correct.
> 
> I personally think the out fit is great


 
Thanks for taking the time.
Scotland! Love the place! Love the Highlands!
Thanks for saying that you like the outfit. I appreciate it.
I'll try some suggestions out next time.
Hopefully soon!!!


----------

